# Official you think is HOT pic..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok!...First of Rule is rules, keep it real clean (NSFW)... for those of you still dont know what are the rules..here1

*No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
-Thong shots
-Nudity and near nudity
-Exposed backsides
-Exposed or partially covered breasts *

Post a pic of female (for men) you think is hot, and post a pic of male (for girl) you think is hot..AGAIN keep it clean.

I'll go first.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL>>> i think i see bush in that background pic?,...,,.,.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IBTL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> LOL>>> i think i see bush in that background pic?,...,,.,.


hehelol..I didn't know about that. it should be ok for the thread.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> LOL>>> i think i see bush in that background pic?,...,,.,.


hehelol..I didn't know about that. *it should be ok for the thread.*
[/quote]

Nope.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ok...here it go again. hope this one is ok


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^KOK I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^^KOK I don't blame you one bit.


Now if we could just identify as to why more women don't stick around on pfury... if only we had some sort of a clue..









(well, I mean, other than the countless leg-humpers ^^^)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


>


I think she has a side job where she breaks cinder blocks with her chin.

I dont like. 2piranha2fury's chances.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont think she has posted in like 3 pages


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ^^KOK I don't blame you one bit.


Now if we could just identify as to why more women don't stick around on pfury... if only we had some sort of a clue..









(well, I mean, other than the countless leg-humpers ^^^)
[/quote]

QFT


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

2p2fury cant you get over the hot girl threads?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> 2p2fury cant you get over the hot girl threads?


if you dont like the hot girl thread, then dont come in here.:rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Now if we could just identify as to why more women don't stick around on pfury... if only we had some sort of a clue..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you trying to say all the woman in here dont come in the site cause of me??? I dont think so!

[/quote]

You know, if I say "countless", I am obviously not talking about any ONE person.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Now if we could just identify as to why more women don't stick around on pfury... if only we had some sort of a clue..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you trying to say all the woman in here dont come in the site cause of me??? I dont think so!

[/quote]

You know, if I say "countless", I am obviously not talking about any ONE person.
[/quote]

oh my bad!...sorry about misunderstood you...but that ONE person could be me.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hos


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> hos


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> hos



















I'm not suprise if the mod/mad move my thread to HOS.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wonder how long this thread will last?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well it has failed its purpose. just the same old bickering and very few hot chicks.

i dont mind if someone closes it.

HOS BTW!!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

poor 2Piranha2Fury. And the 'leghumper' and the 'nope' really made me laugh.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IBTL!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

:rasp:


----------



## WhoaItsJenna (Jul 14, 2006)

aww, im kind of honored that you guys think im pretty.

i know its kind of highschool, but i think justin timberlake is really gorgeous!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Attached thumbnail(s)


sweet cameltoe


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

not that much members here like hot chick thread...beside me,bullsnake, and PDG. the rest of you are hater. haha.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

back to the topic...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

daaaaaaang- i like her-


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

there is a facebook group at UW that claims this to be the hottest girl on campus. KingofKings, next time you come down to madison, you should BANG her!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i probably already have.... hard to tell with the sunglasses on- she does look familiar--- i got a uw student coming tonight to hang out---- should be an interesting night?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

DAMN! r39845dermon should be trying to learn a thing or two from you. here is the alleged #2 girl









And if you want to see the type of girl Devin Harris is with....the one in blue


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah those girls look hot in all but CMON! the hottest on campus? i doubt it--- and it looks like devin is takin both them girls.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah, but the girl in blue is known to be with him. she used to have a bunch of pics posted of her with him down at his dallas house but now they are all deleted.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I think Jaime cleans up nicely.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WhoaItsJenna said:


> aww, im kind of honored that you guys think im pretty.
> 
> i know its kind of highschool, but i think justin timberlake is really gorgeous!


No, its not "highschool" - Justin Timberlake is TOTALLY yummy.

I'll add Jerry O'Connell though, as he is my personal favorite pretty boy.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ibtl


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

WhoaItsJenna said:


> aww, im kind of honored that you guys think im pretty.
> 
> i know its kind of highschool, but i think justin timberlake is really gorgeous!


if only i could sing i would have it made...







highschool girls and prision sentences for as far as the eye can see...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Dayum!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dayum!


the bush twins (as in the prezs kids, not hairy twins perv)...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> 2p2fury cant you get over the hot girl threads?


seriously.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dayum!


I don't think I'd hit that with anything other than a brick...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> 2p2fury cant you get over the hot girl threads?


seriously.
[/quote]

seriously1...if you don't like it then dont click on the thread. very simple.

back to the topic.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> 2p2fury cant you get over the hot girl threads?


seriously.
[/quote]

seriously1...if you don't like it then dont click on the thread. very simple.

back to the topic.
[/quote]

Jesus where do u find these


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> 2p2fury cant you get over the hot girl threads?


seriously.
[/quote]

seriously1...if you don't like it then dont click on the thread. very simple.

back to the topic.
[/quote]

Jesus where do u find these








[/quote]

www.statutoryrape.com the home of 16 year old alcaholics...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

good try, but that's not the site i got the pic from..hhahaha jk


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

easy, he uses myspace

i have used facebook to get the pics i posted.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> easy, *he uses myspace
> *
> i have used facebook to get the pics i posted.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bump...keep thos hot pic coming..


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

WOW!!! to answer the question in the title of this thread, I think she is HOT!!!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i like the one in the left...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

here are some more if you like them...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope you all enjoy me contribution to the hottie thread


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bell peppers arent hot?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Those aren't bell peppers...lol...They are Habanero's if I am not mistaken and indeed they are HOT!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habanero


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

zippa said:


> Those aren't bell peppers...lol...They are Habanero's if I am not mistaken and indeed they are HOT!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habanero


Give me some water then! Quick


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Adam12 said:


> Those aren't bell peppers...lol...They are Habanero's if I am not mistaken and indeed they are HOT!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habanero


Give me some water then! Quick
[/quote]

will only make it worse... way way worse.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Blue Cheese Dressing is about the only thing I have found to lighten the burn!

BTW here are a few contributions from me.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice to see the thread is back on track. If I'm not mistaken, isnt that Mansons wife?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes it is..Dita Von Teese.

Here's a few more ladies I find officially hot...


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

zippa said:


> Yes it is..Dita Von Teese.
> 
> Here's a few more ladies I find officially hot...


If your into the pin-up look. Theres this band Tiger Army and the lead singers chick has that look, shes smokin hot. I'll try and find a pic.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)




----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Louie D said:


> View attachment 129737


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

fart or not you all know you would still hit it with your nose plugged


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Dayum!


I don't think I'd hit that with anything other than a brick...
[/quote]










um...

you guys getting off enough on this fish board yet?


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

asian chicks YAAY!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

since i'm not in the mood to go in and edit all the pictures that aren't acceptable, i'll lock this thread. 2p2f, go sit in a corner and think about what you've done.


----------

